# RC Vintage Trans AM Class setup Help



## Akira311 (Nov 30, 2010)

Hello, i was wondering if anyone had any ideas to help setup a TC3 Vintage Carpet Car. The car use to be great and drive perfect through the corners. Now it Just loses traction on the rear and spins out. I havent changed anything on the car, it just happened. Thanks.


----------



## DJ1978 (Sep 26, 2001)

Check you diffs, condition of your tires and look for loose and sloppy suspension components. 
When was the last time you changed you shock oil?


----------



## Akira311 (Nov 30, 2010)

DJ1978 said:


> Check you diffs, condition of your tires and look for loose and sloppy suspension components.
> When was the last time you changed you shock oil?


I got the car used as a normal tc3, Havent really touched anything on it. Last weekend i did notice a shock was partially broken but im assuming its been this way all along. I tightened the diffs thinking it would help to have lockers. Upon thought a few days ago, im gonna loosen the rear up to eliminate the rear slide hopefully. i want the front locked to help pull through the corners, thought of making it a "sorta" one way. 

Any thoughts?


----------



## IHAUL (Jan 22, 2003)

the diffs help the car in the courners . the frount wheels turn a differnt radus so the out side wheel travels farther if you lock up the diff. the wheels fight each other. with a four wheel drive you should back off the throtle a little bit before the couner and as you start into the couner start getting back on the throtle. to get it right you will learn when and how much.


----------



## Akira311 (Nov 30, 2010)

i use to be able to full throttle the course with the diffs locked up. then it statered drifting after a few weeks. I can drive the car as a drift car, but im looking to improve times. i found the changing the steering end points can eliminate the drift but makes it harder to get through sharp corners. im thinking i need better tires on one of the axles just not sure if its front or rear cuasing my issue. ill figure it out, just gonna take time. Thanks


----------

